# Are my parakeets fighting?



## Sarah121985 (Jan 3, 2019)

I have what I believe to be 2 male budgies, they are only about 2 months old, we got them the Sunday before Christmas. It took a few days, but they are really starting to open up and feel comfortable being around us. I'm working on showing them we are safe, I know it will take time. My question for now is...are my birds fighting with each other? For the most part it seems like they like each other, but over the past few days they act like they are fighting. They get extremely loud and strut around the perches, they jump off the perches and crash around. They strut all around close to each other yelling and chirping. It goes on for a few minutes and then they calm down and all is well again...until the next time. There is plenty of food and water, and several different things they can play with so I don't think they are bored. They do kick each other but I read about that on a different post, so I guess they are just trying to get the others attention with kicks. When they do this shouting routine, Blue will normally come to the corner of the cage closest to where I am, and look right at me while chirping...like he's trying to tell me to make Kiwi chill out haha! What do yall think?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It’s always a good idea to provide multiple feeding dishes. You said they have plenty of food, but is it in one dish? Sometimes birds will share the food bowl and eat peacefully together, but other birds like their “own” bowl at mealtime. 

First, what are the size dimensions of your cage? The smaller the space is, the more you’ll see bickering among them. If it’s just a bit of “bickering” now and then with one asserting dominance, it can be normal, but if they’re really truly fighting (chasing around, tackling to the ground, biting, etc) then you’ll need to separate them right away. Or try a much larger cage with more food cups if your current cage is very small. 

Even if you end up getting them to live together in another cage, it’s always a good idea to have a spare for a hospital cage or transport cage.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great advice above  From what you described, it doesn't sound like fighting, but make sure it doesn't escalate to anything else. 

Having a large enough cage for two budgies (30 x 18 x 18 inches) as well as multiples of things will help prevent it, as Julie mentioned  

Best of luck with your boys, we hope to meet them soon!!


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

If you post close up photos of their faces, we can usually confirm their sexes, that may help understand more about their behavior together.


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

I also recommend multiple food dishes. While my two usually get along, my female budgie is a bit of a hog when it comes to food and will not allow the male to eat from the same dish as her. As long as there is a second dish (even right next to the other one) she will let him eat. Hopefully they are just little squabbles to sort out their new relationship to each other and not serious fighting. As mentioned before, a spare cage is always good to have on hand for emergencies and in case you have separate them.


----------



## Sarah121985 (Jan 3, 2019)

I'm probably doing this wrong. I don't know anything about the picture upload apps mentioned for uploading pictures, but I will look into them if this doesn't work. The cage is 20.5"L x 16.1" W x 33.5" H. I only have 1 food bowl in the cage but I have fresh fruits and veggies hanging 24/7 too. I do have extra food bowls so I can definitely add another one. Today someone else with a little parakeet experience was at my house when the birds went wild and he thinks they are just trying to prove who is "king of the cage". I'm slightly concerned it may be "queen of the cage" though.


----------



## sweettreat (Jan 3, 2014)

Your budgies are cute little girls.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I actually can't tell from the picture you posted because the light isn't super good and it's a bit fuzzy. Can you post a clearer photo of their ceres taken in natural light so we can confirm their genders?


----------

